# Enrico Palascino



## Enthalpy (Apr 15, 2020)

I hadn't heard of him before...

Hear *Enrico Palascino* in Ernst's Erlkönig
bR2FPziMfsw at 59s​Very few violinists dare to play this piece in public. It's one of the very most difficult ones for the violin. He plays it cleanly and nicely.

He reportedly started the violin at 8, not at 6, so it's feasible. Maybe he played an other instrument before?

Enrico Palascino goes nearly unmentioned on Youtube. He belongs to the violin section of the Rundfunk-Sinfonieorchester Berlin.


----------

